# New Baby pics with a mystery mouse



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Here are new pics of my Black x Seal Point Himi Breeding. They are now....15 days old and all have their beedy little eyeballs open.

1st pic was a mystery but i can now tell he is a Piebald Black Tan. (if you look close at the belly pic you can see its kinda checkered with tan and white spots.

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Group Shot of the gang
NOTE--- The mystery mouse is the tannish color one and its got a bit of a darker rump on it


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

The tannish one is himi, if it's the only one that is off white than the other two are likely pew.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Agreed! Although I've had some mice look like PEW, and suddenly sprout points at 3 months old. 

But they're most likely PEW, and one Himilayan.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok well thats cool then i suppose. Now both my girls have homes 

Now i just need to find a home for my low white pied buck then im set.

And all the golden agoutis.... lol


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

now would you say any of them look angora? or just have long guardhairs?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

hard to tell at this age, but probably just guard hairs.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

oh ok  would be nice but maybe next time.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice mousie babies, my Himalayan cross with a black produced the same outcome, a few black, a few himi, and a few pew (who knows what). Keep the Himi if it's a girl and breed her back to himi daddy and you should see a bunch of Siamese.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Himis this age usually look like pew whereas siamese already have a tannish colour so you may have siamese and himis in your litter. Points develop at 4/6 weeks so you will know for sure then. And then you will also know which c-dilution the black parent carries.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

well i would but im going to keep the tan buck and thats it. the black doe, himi, doe already have a new home (not yet but at 4wks) I am going to run 2 groups for right now. Tans and Brindle Agoutis/Agoutis (maybe unless my agouti is a boy then it is leaving also.)


----------

